# First Purchase



## 90760 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there,

I was recent in a bad motorbike accident and as such i will be out of action for a good 6-8 months. I have decided to spend my insurance money on a cheap motor home. i have seen the following van and was wondering if anyone had any advice for me. All i am after is a half decent van that will see me over this year for approx 10K

http://users.autoexposure.co.uk/cla...uk/is/autoedit/SHD1515015/AETV45713791_1c.jpg

Any thoughts or comments are welcome.

Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Looks very nice and roomy and tidy. Something in those days I would have loved to have. I suppose the difference between this and a more recent one is engine noise but that is an assumption rather than a fact. Also I would imagine you need a cambelt check.

But spares are readily available so there is no reason why you should not have some brilliant times ahead in her and I would be tempted to stay off motorbikes in the future.

I do hope you get back to fitness asap and look forward to hearing about your adventurers.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, RotorX

Don't know anything about the particular van, but if you're looking at that sort of age, I'd invest in a damp / moisture meter, and test the walls, cupboards, floors etc. Any damp could be expensive to repair.

I can't find a link just now, but they're less than £20, I'm sure, and it could save you hundreds, if not thousands.

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi RotorX - hope the 6 - 8 months passes quickly and you end up good as new. 

Sorry, don't know anything about technical things, but what I do know is that there is a danger of getting hooked on motorhoming. So a nice clean looking one like in the advert has more dangers than you at first imagine :wink: :wink: :wink: 

All the best with what ever you purchase. 

Sue


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

My only comment. if your confident enough buy private, bigger bang for you buck, 
Geo
ps having dealt with Oaktree i found them basicly honest and reliable, your atitude will efect thier response to complaints, that van will come with a service, canbelt change and warranty,make sure the belt and pullys get done.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sorry to hear about your bike accident, recently sold mine decided to give up while on top instead of it on top of me. Anyway if I was spending that sort of money I would like at Hymers built like a brick sh*t house and looked after you would probably get close to getting your money back if you came to sell loads on ebay and try autotrader. I notice a C reg for £7000 not reccomending this particular one but something like it. What ever you buy I am sure you will have a great time.
Cheers Roy

Oh why not look at the adds on MHF


----------



## 90760 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys


----------

